# time/distance to walk a 6 month old toy?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ashirah said:


> Hi, we've got a 6 month old poodle mix who is 9 inches at the top of the shoulder, not sure if he'll be toy or mini when full grown. I read on a different post that 5 minutes per month of age, twice a day, was a good guideline, but that was a pretty old post so I want to double check. Walked him about 1.3 miles today (the farthest yet) and he wanted to go briskly the whole way and still wanted to race around when I let him off leash at the end for a few minutes. We have high snow banks, so that may be part of why he didn't want to explore and sniff around too much, or maybe he was a little nervous- I'm still learning to read him.
> 
> He seemed to have a great time but I am leery of going too far and hurting him. We do play at home and do mental stimulation/training, and he is good about being able to calm down, so I don't think this was just frenetic energy. Boy is he zonked out on my lap now, though! Any thoughts on time/distance are appreciated, thanks.


Hello ! If your pup is from toy parents, he is a toy no matter what size he gets. If he Is over 10 inches, then you call it an oversized toy. And you would call a 9 inches dog from miniature puppy and undersized mini. The parents make the size, not the height.

At 9 months I would not be worried about a 45-60 minute walk, with a few short running sessions in between (on flat terrain as much as possible). Toys can easily break a leg, so no parkour or stuff like that, ever, lol !

Not more than once a day at most. Some days it could be shorter.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the 5 minutes per month rule applies more to brisk on leash walking - puppy noodling and playing can be practically unlimited. I find I walk at about 2 miles an hour when dog walking, which allows time for the dogs to sniff and me to chat - 30 minutes would be around a mile, so 1.3 miles is not excessive, even twice a day. If he is setting the pace, and is not tired at the end of the walk, I doubt you are overdoing things. As Dechi says, avoid high jumping or anything else that might put a strain on his joints.


----------



## Ashirah (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, sounds like we're doing fine, then! (I don't know his parentage, he got passed around a bit before coming to us. I was told he was a poodle/peke mix but I don't see it. Maybe when his real coat comes in it will show more? So I'm not sure what to call him.)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ashirah said:


> Thanks, everyone, sounds like we're doing fine, then! (I don't know his parentage, he got passed around a bit before coming to us. I was told he was a poodle/peke mix but I don't see it. Maybe when his real coat comes in it will show more? So I'm not sure what to call him.)


Now you have me very curious ! Can we see some pictures please ?


----------



## Ashirah (Apr 3, 2019)

Will do!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ashirah said:


> Will do!


Great !


----------

